# First grow journal



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 2, 2011)

:welcome:



*Hello all and welcome to my first grow journal, Sit back and enjoy the show*:bong1:​ 
So to start things off i should say this is my second grow (1st lost to spider mites) so any suggestions are more than welcomed. I'm currently growing 7 plants (2 dwarf and in same pot). I got the plants from a friend on 8/28 and they had already been in veg for 2 weeks.

*Plants
*
6 Blue Dream (2 dwarf)
1 Black Cherry
*Nutrients
*
EarthJuice Grow 2-1-1 (used in veg only)
EarthJuice Bloom 0-3-1
EarthJuice Microblast
HarvestMoon Plant Growth Enhancer
HarvestMoon Soil Nutrient 2-5-2
HarvestMoon Fish Bone Meal
Aggrand Liquid Lime
*Soil
*
Aurora Innovations Roots Organics - GreenLite
Aurora Innovations Roots Organics - Formula 707
In 7 Gallon Squat Pots
*Lights
*
1 1000w HPS Air Cooled
1 400w MH
*Room
*
7' Length, 5' Width, 7' Height
1 mil mylar for light reflection
70-85 Degrees during "Day" 50-70 Degrees during "Night"
Not sure of humidity but its pretty humid
2 Fans (1 at the base & 1 in the middle)
*Watering
*
Ph 6.3-6.9
3 Gallons of water (Half per plant)
9 TBS EarthJuice Bloom, 3 TBS Fish Bone Meal, 6 TSP HarvestMoon Soil Nutrient
Once A Week: 3 TSP HarvestMoon Plant Growth Enhancer
Every 2 Weeks: 3 TSP EarthJuice Microblast

*Miscellaneous
*
Plants are between 5'8-7'4
6 Tops tied down(Due to Height Problems)
2 Separate plants staked up with bamboo(Due to plant falling over)
100% Neem used for bug repellent (Don't work too well for me)
Monterey All natural 3 in 1 garden insect spray(Also not very good success)
The 2 dwarf plants only get 1/8 the water.
*:farm:Currently:farm:
*

Looking into some stronger P-K Nutrients
Need to buy more HarvestMoon Fish Bone Meal(out as of Nov. 10)
Need to buy more HarvestMoon Soil Nutrient(out as of Nov. 15)
Fighting what seems to be root aphids(Not exactly winning)
 
​ ​


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 2, 2011)

*9/30/11 & 10/8/11*​


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 2, 2011)

*10/9/11
The day before Flowering*​


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 2, 2011)

*11/1/11
22 Days Flowering​*


----------



## Parcero (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool man

Looks like you're having a room full of bud soon, nice


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes!:bongin:

 but not soon enough, a bit low on the meds right now. will be out very shortly


----------



## Sol (Nov 2, 2011)

Beauty room there OGB.  Looks like you like your sativa. Pulled up a chair


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 2, 2011)

OregonGrownBud said:
			
		

> Yes!:bongin:
> 
> but not soon enough, a bit low on the meds right now. will be out very shortly




I know that feeling its gonna be a long couple weeks till thanksgiving 

Mojo OGB


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2011)

I would recommend not using the vigoro anymore (why are you using it?)--it is defeating the purpose of all those organics you are using.  

If you are using neem oil on a regular basis as a mite treatment, I would stop that too.  Mites build up a tolerance to treatments very quickly and neem is not really a very good mite treatment anyway.  I treat mites when and if they happen with a strong miticide.

Do you have some kind of centrifuge exhaust fan in your space?  Your space is quite crowded--crowded conditions, high humidity, high temps, and little air movement is a recipe for mold and/or mildew.

Your plants seem to have quite a sativa look to them --how long do you estimate they will flower?


----------



## Irish (Nov 2, 2011)

room looks good, but i wouldnt use neem in flower. it will render the bud unsmokable. blaccghttt. very nasty tasting, and i'd rather smoke mites if thats all i had...


----------



## KaptainKush (Nov 2, 2011)

l00ks awesome man keep us up to date!!


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 2, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> Beauty room there OGB.  Looks like you like your sativa. Pulled up a chair


 Thank you, and yes i really enjoy sativa's. but givin my space conditions i might have to start doing more indica dominate strains. the sativas just grow too tall for my room.



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would recommend not using the vigoro anymore (why  are you using it?)--it is defeating the purpose of all those organics  you are using.
> 
> If you are using neem oil on a regular basis as a mite treatment, I  would stop that too.  Mites build up a tolerance to treatments very  quickly and neem is not really a very good mite treatment anyway.  I  treat mites when and if they happen with a strong miticide.
> 
> ...


I use the vigoro because it's a bit stronger than the organics. and ive noticed when i water with just the vigoro the leaves seem to perk up a bit more. but it could be my imagination. And if you dont mind me askin whats the problem with using a non organic? does it make the organic ones no longer work?

The neem i use once i see they have started gaining population. right now I have no plant damage, so im guessing their attacking the roots? once i come up with some money ill look into buying something to water the plant with to kill the suckers in the soil. And what is a strong miticide you would recommend? ive heard of mighty wash, but have never tried it.

i dont exactly have any exhaust right now, i just open up the room to let the trapped air out during the day. The way the fans are set up i feel like there is a good amount of air movement.

And from what i was told the bluedreams flower for 55 days and the blackcherry 58 days. but idk if that is true so im gonna go based on trich color. my guess tho it will be around 8 weeks.



			
				Irish said:
			
		

> room looks good, but i wouldnt use neem in flower. it will render the  bud unsmokable. blaccghttt. very nasty tasting, and i'd rather smoke  mites if thats all i had...


 Ya i havnt used the neem at all during flower, good thing that woulda been no good. thanks for lettin me know!


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 2, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I know that feeling its gonna be a long couple weeks till thanksgiving
> 
> Mojo OGB


Yes except i gotta wait till the middle of december :watchplant:
But im hoping my patience will pay off in the end:bongin:


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 6, 2011)

Anybody know if using a chemical based fertilizer with organic fertilizers will cause the organic one to no longer work?


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 9, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i would use one or the other but it wont make the other "not work". almost all the nutes i use are pretty much organic but cant be labled as so but are "biodegradeable" and sometimes ill add some chemical nute to help out and it doesnt seem to affect the normal ones. you just cant consider it organics anymore once you add any.


Ah i see alright thanks for clearing that up. Is there a disadvantage to not being all organic? i realize organic is better for the body. But does being all organic have higher yields/potency? vs using a mix of organic and chemical?


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 9, 2011)

*11/8/11
29 Days Flowering

*​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with Puffin on this.  I doubt that anyone can actually tell the difference after a good cure.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 10, 2011)

Good to know guys thanks for the help.

Have any of you heard of vigoro? is it any good? 
I saw a friend who used it for his plants when he grew, he had gigantic plants. so i picked myself up some. But know nothing about it, nor have i read anything about it being used for marijuana.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

Generally speaking, a 10-10-10 nutrient is not what you want for mj.  You need different levels of N-P-K for different times in the growing cycle.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 11, 2011)

You got some nice looking plants bro.  I can tell a difference in organic and non organic if there hasn't been a cure.  Like when it comes in a big brick.  But if cured well, I don't think you can tell.  Green Mojo,  Peace.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 11, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, a 10-10-10 nutrient is not what you want for mj.  You need different levels of N-P-K for different times in the growing cycle.


 I see, would a 10-10-10 be fine to mix with other nutrients? cause all the ones i got now are kinda low on P&K, And ive read that plants love High levels of P&K during budding.



			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> You got some nice looking plants bro.  I can tell a difference in  organic and non organic if there hasn't been a cure.  Like when it comes  in a big brick.  But if cured well, I don't think you can tell.  Green Mojo,  Peace.


 Alright thanks bro :aok:


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 13, 2011)

*Discovered the other day that a plant branch grew into the way of my rotating fan and must of snapped causing it to dry out and die:doh: 
But on the bright side of things i got to do a little premature:bonginf the blue dream. must say im very impressed with it, being the condition it was.. cant wait till they are done:watchplant::watchplant:*​


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 15, 2011)

*Cut down one of the dwarf plants this morning, It was about 20 days premature:cry: but i needed the weed, I'm completely out and very low on money right now.
But it did have a nice amount of bud on it for a dwarf, looks like once it dry's it will be around an ounce *​


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 15, 2011)

oh by dwarf i just mean stunted lol. yea i was thinking i would lose around half the weight. Not right this minute, i didnt think to take any:doh: But once i find my camera here in a few ill post up some pics of them hanging.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 15, 2011)

not to be negative, but 20 days early will probably just give you a headache....it hasnt had enough time to ripen...! you really will get nothing from it....

happy growing!


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 15, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> not to be negative, but 20 days early will probably just give you a headache....it hasnt had enough time to ripen...! you really will get nothing from it....
> 
> happy growing!


I appreciate your input, but i have to say i disagree. I've already smoked a small amount of bud from the plants which were even more premature and it didn't give me a headache. But i do agree it has probably 1/20th the potency as ripe bud.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 15, 2011)

*Dwarf(stunted) plant drying
20+ days premature*​


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 15, 2011)

gotta do what you gotta do.  stay safe bro.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2011)

Probably less than 1/20 the potency.  After this dries, I will be surprised if it is a 1/4 oz even though you left a lot of leaf material on the buds.  It really is a mistake to take plants down early like this--the yield and potency are simply lacking.  The bud will probably just barely get you high, if at all.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Probably less than 1/20 the potency.  After this dries, I will be surprised if it is a 1/4 oz even though you left a lot of leaf material on the buds.  It really is a mistake to take plants down early like this--the yield and potency are simply lacking.  The bud will probably just barely get you high, if at all.


Well wet it weighed just under 4 ounces with the stems and all. And i do realize it is a mistake but like powerplanter said 'you gotta do what you gotta do'. but at the beginning of my grow i almost threw the 2 (stunted) plants out, so chopping them down really means nothing to me right now other than a little bit of very low quality smoke. Its better than nothing IMO.
Now if they hadn't been stunted i probably would of sucked it up and waited for the plants to finish.

Here in a couple days ill post an update and say how the smoke was, for premature that is.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 15, 2011)

*Ran out of My EarthJuice Bloom & HarvestMoon Soil Nutrient
Now I'm completely out of fertilizers. Once i get the money ill run down to the garden store and buy some more. Hope its not too much longer before the check comes:hairpull: *​


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 16, 2011)

*Bought more EarthJuice Bloom today. Now i can feed the plants again *​


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 17, 2011)

Let's see some more pics.  I don't remember what you are growing, but I love to look at bud porn.  Stay safe.  PEACE!!


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 17, 2011)

*11/17/11
Day 38 Flowering​*


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 17, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Let's see some more pics.  I don't remember what you are growing, but I love to look at bud porn.  Stay safe.  PEACE!!


Just posted some bud porn 5 1/2 weeks into flowering
And im growing Bluedream & Blackcherry


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone here grown Bluedream before? i was wondering how long of a flowering time it has. I've read 55 days and ive read 70 days. i just cant find a solid answer.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 20, 2011)

Bud, you have a killer crop brewing -- impressive indeed.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 21, 2011)

I want some of that.  Nice looking crop Oregon.  Thanks for the porn. LOL  Number 8 should be in the BPOTM.  That's a nice shot.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 21, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Bud, you have a killer crop brewing -- impressive indeed.


Thanks, I made a few newbie indoor mistakes. like i vegged them for too long and they got too tall 7'+. and i used a metal halide during flower, so the buds under the MH are quite a bit smaller than the ones under the HPS. Next Grow im goin to use a 600w HPS instead of the 400w MH.



			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> I want some of that.  Nice looking crop Oregon.  Thanks for the porn. LOL  Number 8 should be in the BPOTM.  That's a nice shot.


Haha no problem bro Trust me i can't wait till it done! i been drooling over them the past few weeks, I wanna smoke it now! lol getting a bit impatient. And i might just enter her for BPOTM, see what happens:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 22, 2011)

Haha no problem bro Trust me i can't wait till it done! i been drooling over them the past few weeks, I wanna smoke it now! lol getting a bit impatient. And i might just enter her for BPOTM, see what happens:hubba:[/quote]

I hear ya man.  :icon_smile:  They look delicious.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 28, 2011)

*Branches are falling over left and right due to buds being too heavy. Can't seem to keep up with them:hairpull:​*


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 28, 2011)

Anybody else have this problem with Bluedream?


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 30, 2011)

*11/30/11
Day 51 Flowering​*


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 29, 2012)

OregonGrownBud said:
			
		

> *Branches are falling over left and right due to buds being too heavy. Can't seem to keep up with them:hairpull:​*



Have u harvested the bud yet. Weight report.:tokie:


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 28, 2012)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> Have u harvested the bud yet. Weight report.:tokie:


 
Yes sir, got a total of 1016 grams i believe
One blue dream plant put off 300g. the blackcherry put off about 200g.:hubba:


----------

